# Rival Std BB Chainrings on Force BB30 Crankset?



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Will Rival chainrings from a std crankset fit on a Force BB30 crankset? 

I ask because my Rival group only has 730 miles on, but my new frameset is coming with a Force BB30 crankset, and I'd like to get some more miles out of the Rival drivetrain and not have to replace my chain/cassette already to go with brand new chainrings.

I will if it's the best thing for the drivetrain, but I don't know how long a road drivetrain should last. 700 miles on my mtb drivetrain and it would be starting to wear out.

They look very similar:



















Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

cru_jones said:


> Will Rival chainrings from a std crankset fit on a Force BB30 crankset?
> 
> I ask because my Rival group only has 730 miles on, but my new frameset is coming with a Force BB30 crankset, and I'd like to get some more miles out of the Rival drivetrain and not have to replace my chain/cassette already to go with brand new chainrings.
> 
> ...


They should be interchangeable, check to make sure the bolt circle diameter (BCD) is the same for each crankset. This is printed on the big ring in white lettering.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

The BCD is definately the same...I'm just not sure about them fitting to the crank spider area (thickness, etc).


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

cru_jones said:


> The BCD is definately the same...I'm just not sure about them fitting to the crank spider area (thickness, etc).


SRAM powerglide chainrings are the same regardless of crank design, so I'm pretty sure you'll be okay.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll post up my findings when complete.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Chinrings on a road bike last 10's of thousands of kilometers. Your 700 miles of road use is meaningless and will have no impact.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

ewitz said:


> Chinrings on a road bike last 10's of thousands of kilometers. Your 700 miles of road use is meaningless and will have no impact.


Great to know!


----------

